# New member, needs help hooking up cv900 amp to onkyo reciever



## bowser (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello to all shack members, I purchased 2 cerwin vega cv900 amplifiers 1 for mains and 1 for subwoofer. I used mono 1/4 inch to rca adapters for hookup, It works but im getting a loud buzz and hiss sound at all volume and levels. After a little frustration and research i have the understanding that unbalanced & balanced are offending connections and ground loop isolators might solve this problem. Ive heard more people using pro audio amps and confidant someone in the shack can help me with this i would be grateful. Here is my setup and plan. Onykyo txsr805 reciever, 2 Cerwin Vega cv900 amps, Pair of Cerwin Vega cls215 towers mains, Kenwood center and surrounds from previous Kenwood setup. And one Pyle pro 21 inch sub in 13 cu ft. enclosure. Plan is for 1 amp for mains and 1 bridged for subwoofer, cv900 amp rated at 210w 8ohm per ch, 650w 8ohm bridged. I need to know what cables and ground loop isolator i need, Also cables and adapters from the onkyo to isolators then to amplifers. Help with this problem will be appreciated greatly, can hardly wait to hookup right and enjoy it cleaner. Thanks to all


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bowser said:


> Hello to all shack members, I purchased 2 cerwin vega cv900 amplifiers 1 for mains and 1 for subwoofer. I used mono 1/4 inch to rca adapters for hookup, It works but im getting a loud buzz and hiss sound at all volume and levels. After a little frustration and research i have the understanding that unbalanced & balanced are offending connections and ground loop isolators might solve this problem. Ive heard more people using pro audio amps and confidant someone in the shack can help me with this i would be grateful. Here is my setup and plan. Onykyo txsr805 reciever, 2 Cerwin Vega cv900 amps, Pair of Cerwin Vega cls215 towers mains, Kenwood center and surrounds from previous Kenwood setup. And one Pyle pro 21 inch sub in 13 cu ft. enclosure. Plan is for 1 amp for mains and 1 bridged for subwoofer, cv900 amp rated at 210w 8ohm per ch, 650w 8ohm bridged. I need to know what cables and ground loop isolator i need, Also cables and adapters from the onkyo to isolators then to amplifers. Help with this problem will be appreciated greatly, can hardly wait to hookup right and enjoy it cleaner. Thanks to all


You should use a Samson S-covert to do the job. Basically your noise floor is too high. Also make sure your amps and receiver are on the same power strip. A star topology helps eliminate ground feedback.


----------



## bowser (Feb 11, 2010)

So i hookup with my 1/4 to rca adapter out to Samson, then trs balanced to trs balanced input on amps correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> You should use a Samson S-covert to do the job. Basically your noise floor is too high.


Purely for my edification – the S-Convert boosts the signal level from the Onkyo. How is that going to reduce a hiss (noise) problem?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

